# Bearing Buddies...or not...



## Kenworth (Apr 26, 2012)

I am in the final stages of prepping for a trip to Yellowstone, so for me its gonna be approximately 3000+ mile round trip. I have new tires and wheels, and before I put them on, I am gonna take the hubs apart and clean/repack them. I was wandering if anyone has any suggestions, or recommendations, or should I use bearing buddies, or not...Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 26, 2012)

I had them on both of my TT. Ithink they are OK, asI did not have any problem. But I never pulled it as far as yo are going. I hope some of the experts come on and give you a better opinion. Good luck on your travel, and I know you will like Yellowstone, I know we did.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 26, 2012)

If you pack them proper you should have no problem.  If you are talking about the hubs with greese fitting I dont like them on rvs. JMO  Just be sure to not overtighten the hubs when installing.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2012)

ABSOLUTLY NOT!!!   Your bearings should be repacked every year or 12,000 miles.  One trip to Yellowstone will not hurt anything.  This comes up a lot ....let me ask a question...HOW MANY MILES DO YOU HAVE ON YOUR TRUCKS BEARINGS???

Bearing Buddies are designed for boat trailers...going in and out of water a lot....NOT your Camper.

Don't even use the grease fittings on the end of spindles...that will put too much grease in the hub....take your bearings apart and hand pack.


----------



## Kenworth (Apr 27, 2012)

Ken, Thank you for your expertise. I will be taking them apart hopefully in the next week or so, as soon as we are done planting. My camper is a 1995 33' Sportsman, and I have only had it less than a year. I have yet to take them apart so, I am sure they are well over due. Thanks Again...-Joshua


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 27, 2012)

Joshua,
I totally agree that you should look at the bearings before your trip.  I hope I did not sound too strong, but after you pack them, they are good for thousands of miles.  Have fun, wish I could meet you in Yellowstone, been about 14 years since I have been there.


----------



## Kenworth (Apr 27, 2012)

Ken,
     I appreciate your expertise. I am fairly new to pulling a camper, although I have pulled many of gooseneck, and bumper pull trailers, I haven't pulled them that far in a single trip...Thanks again...-Joshua


----------



## Pancanbob (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, Kenworth
As Ken said,, Bearing Buddy are for boat trailersâ€¦
The way they work is to keep a positive pressure on the wheel seals so when the is submerged in water when you are launching your boat you donâ€™t get water in the bearingâ€¦ you would pump them full of grease, removing all air just before you launch your boat, when use correctly they are messy, as the extra grease will come out on your way homeâ€¦ and makes a mess on the inside of the wheel. The most important thing about trailer wheel bearing is not to over load the trailer!!! :stupid: :evil:
Take care, hope this helps
Pancanbob


----------



## fairlane (May 17, 2012)

Most people just over do it and push the seal out of the hub. Hand pack is best. Like was said before, how often do you pack the frt brgs on your truck?

Also with the buddies you have to pump the grease through the outer brg, fill the hub to get any to the inner brg. Just doesn't make sense.


----------

